# Trousseau sur iCloud ?



## chafpa (11 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai jamais utilisé iCloud mais je me penche dessus car je vais recevoir mon iMac M1.

Je suis surpris car mon trousseau est bien coché comme le montre la capture :






Mais quand je me connecte à iCloud.com, il n'apparait pas :





Une idée ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2022)

Le trousseau n'est pas accessible en ligne, seulement sur les appareils comme les Mac, iPhone et iPad.


----------



## chafpa (11 Mars 2022)

Merci, ce que j'ignorais 

Et comment fais-t-on pour le voir sur un iMac hormis l'app Trousseaux ?

Pour le récupérer d'iCloud, comment fais-t-on ?

Je sais, je suis nul avec iCloud.


----------



## love_leeloo (11 Mars 2022)

et qu'est ce que ca marche bien !!! je ne pourrais plus m'en passer

@chafpa : quel est ton besoin ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2022)

chafpa a dit:


> Merci, ce que j'ignorais
> 
> Et comment fais-t-on pour le voir sur un iMac hormis l'app Trousseaux ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour ,

Vous allez le récupérer quand vous renseignerez votre identifiant dans votre nouveau Mac
Vous pourrez les voir dans
Safari --> Préférence --> Mots de passe


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2022)

Le trousseau n'est accessible que dans l'application Trousseau sur mac, logique, c'est vraiment sécurisé et aucune autre application n'y a accès 

Sur les iPhone et iPad, ça se passe dans l'application Réglage -> Mots de passe


----------



## chafpa (11 Mars 2022)

Correction



love_leeloo a dit:


> et qu'est ce que ca marche bien !!! je ne pourrais plus m'en passer
> 
> @chafpa : quel est ton besoin ?


De pouvoir récupérer mes "*notes sécurisées*" qui sont dans un trousseau que j'ai créé il y a ....... sur mon nouvel iMac M1 qui devrait m'être livré ce jour.


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2022)

Si tu rentres le même identifiant iCloud sur le nouvel ordinateur, tu devrais retrouver ton trousseau dès que la synchronisation des données sera effective.

C'est d'ailleurs dommage de ne pas synchroniser le reste, Safari, note, etc., car tu retrouverais tout ça de manière identique sur tous tes appareils, et donc ton nouveau mac.


----------



## chafpa (11 Mars 2022)

OK, merci, je croise les doigts


----------



## love_leeloo (11 Mars 2022)

ne croise pas les doigts, ça fonctionne parfaitement.
je synchronise tout entre mon MacBook, mes iPads, mon iPhone.
c'est vraiment génial


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2022)

Pareil, je synchronise tout et ça marche à merveille. C'est vraiment simple et rapide.


----------



## chafpa (11 Mars 2022)

Merci pour vos encouragements


----------



## Bicus (11 Mars 2022)

@chafpa attention, comme discuté là-bas :





						macOS Big Sur - Notes sécurisées ?
					

Je vais migrer vers un iMac 24" M1 (SSD 512 Go, Ram 16 Go) depuis un iMac 27" Late 2013.  Sur ce dernier, j'ai créé au fil des ans un grand nombre de notes sécurisées.  Existe-il un moyen de les exporter vers mon nouvel iMac quand il arrivera sachant qu'il sera sous Monterey et que je veux...




					forums.macg.co
				



je crains que le trousseau iCloud ne fonctionne pas pour synchroniser tes notes sécurisées, car tu les a crées dans un autre trousseau qui est uniquement local et qui n'est pas synchronisé via iCloud.

À ma connaissance, iCloud ne synchronise que le Trousseau de la session, mais pas les autres trousseaux qu'on aurait pu créer manuellement par la suite. Ou alors je me trompe et iCloud synchronise tous les trousseaux de l'utilisateur ?


----------



## love_leeloo (11 Mars 2022)

et sinon y a pas moyen de les exporter ? et importer sur le nouveau ?


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2022)

iCloud devrait fusionner les trousseaux.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2022)

gwen a dit:


> iCloud devrait fusionner les trousseaux.


Ce serait l'idéal


----------



## chafpa (11 Mars 2022)

Ben ..... iMac 24" (Ram 16 Go et SSD 512 Go) reçu et démarré.

iCloud a bien installé les MDP mais pas mon trousseau que j'avais créé.

Je vais transférer le fichier  "~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain-db" comme me l'avait indiqué *Bicus* sur un autre topic.

Je reviendrai donner le résultat des courses.


----------



## love_leeloo (11 Mars 2022)

j'ai essayé, on ne peut pas exporter 

je dirais que tu devrais avoir aussi un Paul.keychain-db, il faut voir à importer celui là également sur l'autre Mac


----------



## chafpa (11 Mars 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je dirais que tu devrais avoir aussi un *Paul.keychain-db*, il faut voir à importer celui là également sur l'autre Mac


J'ai copié ce fichier sur un ssd externe, mes clés USB ne pouvant pas être utilisées en l'état, et coller au bon endroit sur le nouvel iMac et .... j'ai récupéré toutes mes notes sécurisées.

Merci de votre aide et particulièrement à *Bicus* de m'avoir guidé sur l'autre topic. 

Ce n'est bien sûr pas le "login.keychain-db" qu'il fallait transférer.


----------

